# Is this a good camera for aquarium pics?



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

looks good. can you add a macro lens to it?


----------



## FishFarmer (Feb 8, 2007)

johnny313 said:


> looks good. can you add a macro lens to it?


I'm not sure that you can. I did a quick google search about it and couldn't find any info on that. But the macro focus on the camera is 2cm, which seems pretty good... Again, I'm not very versed in camera stuff, so thanks for the help!


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I use a Nikon d3100 and use fast shutter speeds too capture moving objects


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

You should be fine with that to get some pretty good shots, both full tank and macros. Anything moving most important variable is light. So whenver you can add external light it will in general increase your pic quality.


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

Adjustable ISO, aperture, and shutter speed are all important.

Macro is less so, you can always crop.


----------



## FishFarmer (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys! I appreciate it!


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

You really don't need a ridiculously expensive camera. So long as you can take macro, adjust the shutter speed and some basic functions most of the newer digital cameras will do just fine. Having the nicer add-ons like lenses and such are great for professional quality pics but really knowing how to use the camera and composition goes a long way.

Nice camera. Buy it, take some pics and if you don't like it.. well, box it and return it.


----------



## FishFarmer (Feb 8, 2007)

demonr6 said:


> ....Nice camera. Buy it, take some pics and if you don't like it.. well, box it and return it.


Not a bad idea right there haha


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have an older Fuji Finepix P&S. Its a decent all around camera but it takes really poor pics indoors or in lower light situation. If you are taking pics in your tank when the lights are on you might be fine but you never know. 

Don't let the fact that this P&S looks like a SLR, its not. It just has a bigger lens so you can zoom better but remember you can rarely take a Macro shot while zoomed in. 

If you want a great camera that will last you 20 years and take any shot you want practically check out the Nikon d3100. 

http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-D3100-Digital-18-55mm-3-5-5-6/dp/B003ZYF3LO

The wife and I purchased one a few months back and after using it is unbalievable how worthless P&S cameras are in comparison. I look at it this way, you (most people) will buy a new P&S camera every couple of years or so. So if you do the math you only have to go out 6-7 years and then you will have invested as much as the nicer Nikon/Canon SLR's cost. Your pictures will be much better and you wont have to replace it for many many years. 

Just a thought.


----------



## FishFarmer (Feb 8, 2007)

bsmith said:


> I have an older Fuji Finepix P&S. Its a decent all around camera but it takes really poor pics indoors or in lower light situation. If you are taking pics in your tank when the lights are on you might be fine but you never know.
> 
> Don't let the fact that this P&S looks like a SLR, its not. It just has a bigger lens so you can zoom better but remember you can rarely take a Macro shot while zoomed in.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. That Nikon looks like a great camera; it's a bit out of my price range however. Although, you are probably right, it would pay for itself later on down the line.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Even an intermediate camera with a good variety of options and a decent lens will get you far. Remember, a $2500 camera is a POS if you can't take a good picture and you don't know how to use it well. Stick with what you have, learn to master it and take the very best pictures you can with it. Once you have a command of composition, lighting techniques and some knowledge in manipulating the image outside of the camera in a program you should think about stepping up. I know a few people with insane camera gear that take pictures that look like an organ grinders monkey high on Red Bull was on the loose taking pictures.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

The only option I've found to really need is a manual focus mode. Without it the camera most times will focus on the glass.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Does it have different settings for the focus mode aside from manual focus you are looking for? I know my p/s crap camera has three focus modes.


----------



## RoyalFizbin (Mar 7, 2006)

All i have are your standard point and shoot digital cameras.
I find that the best way to take really tight macro shots is to use a tripod and the timmer. That way there is no camera movement when the shot is taken. It would be difficult if you're trying to capture a fish but a shrimp will usually stay long enough.


----------



## flip9 (Jun 16, 2011)

High ISO rating isnt necessary, the higher the sensitivity the more noise. You wanna set the ISO low as necessarily possible, unless your after a grainy effect.

What you want in a P&S is manual focus, fast shutter speeds/adjustable aperture and a good macro lens.

A P&S camera can be powerful if you know how to tweak the right settings.


----------



## Fladiver64 (Aug 15, 2011)

Being in the high speed photography business, we shoot pictures on roller coasters in amusement parks, I think most of the advice given is very good. One thing that is missing for this camera is an easy way to trigger a remote flash. Lighting is much more important than most people realize and the ability to trigger a flash off camera will really improve your pictures. 

My preference would be an older DSLR that you can buy cheap from someone that has upgraded to the latest version and spend the money on a good lens and external lighting. This keeps you from replacing the $199 camera because it won't do what you want, As long as you stay with the same family of cameras, ie Nikon or Canon then the lenses and flashes you purchase can always move with you to the next camera.

The biggest issue I have with most ps camera is shutter lag. I shoot allot of pictures diving and it is very frustrating pushing the button to have the animal move before the camera takes the picture. I have not shot many pictures of my tank but I can see the similarities and challenges just like underwater photography. I would love to shoot a DSLR underwater but the additional housing costs have kept that out of the budget.

Just me 2 cents worth and you are being overcharged at that:icon_smil


----------



## FishFarmer (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys! So what is a good shutter speed to have? I have also noticed with my current camera that the shutter speed is very slow--tried to take some pics of my tetras the other day and by the time the camera takes the photo the fish is long gone!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Shutter speed will be very slow if you are in a low light setting. This is because the camera is trying to collect as much light as possible. So you really cant do anything to help that if I am thinking correct. If you speed the shutter up in a low light setting your pick will be very dark or even black and in a high light setting if you slow it down your pic will be too light or even just white.


----------



## FishFarmer (Feb 8, 2007)

bsmith said:


> Shutter speed will be very slow if you are in a low light setting. This is because the camera is trying to collect as much light as possible. So you really cant do anything to help that if I am thinking correct. If you speed the shutter up in a low light setting your pick will be very dark or even black and in a high light setting if you slow it down your pic will be too light or even just white.


Taking a pic with the aquarium light on I would think would be enough light, or no??


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

No. Think about it, the shudder works quickly in natural sunlight. a tank light can not even come close to comparing to that.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Are you taking pictures of the all tank all individual fish? Full tank pics you can get away with using a tripod and just the tank's light although placing additional light always helps since you can speed up shutter and use lower iso. Moving fish you almost always need additional light since the shutter just won't be fast enough in most cases.


----------



## flip9 (Jun 16, 2011)

You might wanna read up on exposure first. Basically its a balance between Aperture, Shutter speed and ISO. If theres an imbalance, it will either be underexposed (too dark) or overexposed (too white). Heres a quick run down:

- Aperture is the amount of light the lens will let in. It can also give you an adjustable depth of field (eg. focus on fish and control the amount of blur/focus on the background)

- Shutter speed is the length of time the shutter stays open. So the slower the shutter speed the more light will be recorded by the sensor. Thats why slow shutter speeds will blur when shaken or if something moves, because its trying to capture a moving object in only 1 frame.

- ISO is the sensitivity of the sensor to light. If its too dark you can increase the sensors sensitivity to light but it will introduce noise (Grainy effect)

With most P&S cameras these 3 settings are automatic decided by a computer. At times the computer will choose settings that are too conservative just to be on a safe side of exposure. Being able to setting it manually may produce better results.

I suggest purchasing a D3100 to learn, its a cheap start up DSLR with plenty of power.


----------



## FishFarmer (Feb 8, 2007)

houseofcards said:


> Are you taking pictures of the all tank all individual fish? Full tank pics you can get away with using a tripod and just the tank's light although placing additional light always helps since you can speed up shutter and use lower iso. Moving fish you almost always need additional light since the shutter just won't be fast enough in most cases.


I would like to taks FTS as well as some nice pic of individual fish. This is all good info guys. I will take out my current camera and try some of your suggestions and see what I can do.


----------

